# Pont Llanio Milk Factory - Mar. '11



## The Archivist (Mar 17, 2011)

Pont Llanio Milk Factory was built by a combination of the newly-formed British Milk Marketing Board and the Pumpsaint and District Agricultural Co-operative Society, opening in October 1937. Its main functions were as a factory for producing butter and powdered milk and as a depot for transfer of bulk liquid milk by rail tankers to London.

At its peak, it handled 4,000 gallons of milk per day, collected from across Cardiganshire and Carmarthenshire by a fleet of 30 lorries. Sales for 1941 totalled £132,474 15s. 0d.

The factory and its rail link closed in September 1970, milk intake and some of the staff being transferred to Felin Fach Creamery nearby. Since then all of the machinery has been stripped out and it has been used for farm storage. 

*Pictures*






Front, with covered milk unloading bays





Inside the unloading bays, input end





Input end





Pasteurisation chamber










Main factory, output end





Hole in roof, presumably for a chimney





This room had a circular depression in the floor, possibly for a tank of some sort





Rear of buildings





Railway goods shed





Water tank for at the station





This building stands next door. Closer inspection reveals it to be an old mill





Inside the old mill - the concrete floor has completely collapsed

For more info see: http://www.coflein.gov.uk/en/site/91430/images/MILK+FACTORY,+PONT+LLANIO/

Thanks for reading, 

A.


----------



## BahrainPete (Mar 17, 2011)

Great pics and it appears to be a very interesting place. I like the internal wall tiles in the milk factory and the old belt pulleys in the mill. Is there any of the rail track still existing?


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. 
No rail track remaining, I'm afraid. It was lifted and the station building demolished c. 1971-5 - the trackbed is also waterlogged for most of the yearby the stream that used to feed the water tank.


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 17, 2011)

This place looks great.

Some cracking shots!

Thanks for posting


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 18, 2011)

A great mixture of buildings and remains there. Looks really interesting. Lovely pics, too.


----------



## muppet (Mar 19, 2011)

looks like a good explore thanks posting


----------

